# H-as Pharma- once again scored another TD!



## argmore (Feb 18, 2017)

I highly recommend these guys. Their quality is phenomenal!
Their communication is the BEST EVER!
Shipping time- fantastic!
Prices are Incredible!! Just can't go wrong with these guys!


----------



## h-as.pharma (Mar 15, 2017)

Thx for your feedback brother, really glad to hear!


----------



## h-as.pharma (Mar 15, 2017)

Thx for your feedback brother, really glad to hear!


----------



## Herc0228 (Mar 19, 2017)

Just sent my first order with these guys and hoping for the same
about how long did it take to receive your order in US ?


----------



## h-as.pharma (Mar 25, 2017)

TA could not be talked publicly according to forum rules, pls contact me via email for any inquiry.




Herc0228 said:


> Just sent my first order with these guys and hoping for the same
> about how long did it take to receive your order in US ?


----------

